# Wechsel von SLED 10 Gnome auf openSUSE 11 KDE



## mc_gulasch (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich nutze gerade SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 10 SP 1 mit Gnome. Warum? Keine Ahnung - egal  Allerdings würde ich gerne openSuse 11 mit KDE Oberfläche nutzen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu "wechseln" und falls ja, wie mach ich das? Ich mag nicht das System komplett plätten und wieder neu aufsetzen so dass ich meine Programme nochmal neu installieren muss. 

Danke
Gulasch


----------

